# Fractured my right foot today



## Timberhauler (Mar 7, 2007)

I took out two decent sized white pines today,each tree was covered with ivy.I was spiking my way up the second one,and went to kick my right foot into the trunk,there was a stub sticking out about two inches,I thought I had made my way above it,but I guess not as I went to kick in,I hit the stub with the arch of my right...It instantly sent a sharp pain all the way up my leg.I was within 10 feet of where I was to cut the top,so I painfully proceeded to finish.Luckily all I had to do was drop the top and repel down...It's nothing major,just a very small hairline fracture....Enough to make walking a real pain..I can still work,just won't be climbing for a while.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 7, 2007)

Ouch, take it easy buddy, give yourself time to heal. 
Cheers,


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 7, 2007)

*Ouch!!!*

That sux bro, good speed with the healing. 

BTW it's Rappel, repel is what you do to chicks.............. JK hope you're back soon.


----------



## kevinj (Mar 7, 2007)

Hope you feel up to par soon.
Good thing the weather is kind of crummy.
It's alot worse being laid up in nice weather.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 7, 2007)

hope your foot feels better soon. i know when i got hurt on the job before about drove myself crazy sittin in the house. good luck with the healing process..


----------



## Timberhauler (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys....It sure could have been a worse situation,but luckily I'll be able to work and at least supervize....They tell me it should take 3 to 4 weeks...Another good thing is that business is still on the slow side,so I should be ready by the time the busy season hits.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Mar 7, 2007)

Take extra calcium and mineral pills to promote healing. Good luck.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Drink lots of water, helps too.


----------



## Timberhauler (Mar 9, 2007)

GICON said:


> Timber, go rent yourself a bucket truck for the next week or two, and take it easy out there. Good luck.



Luckily I have two other climbers...I refuse to own a bucket truck...

Again thanks very much for the support guys.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 9, 2007)

nice to hear you have 2 climber's to do the work while your healing. take some of the load off of you. bucket truck's are nice but you can't take them on every job. ive got one and dont use it that much. aint nothin like showing the home owner a real talent like climbing. when all the other companies go and bid on the job make the tree sound hard to the homeowner and tell them they need a truck to do it and climbers roll in take the tree down with no damage blows their minds..


----------

